# States Marine Lines Mystery Ship "OLD NORTH STATE"



## delbrasil (May 14, 2009)

Looking for information about an really Mystery U.S.Cargo Ship "OLD NORTH STATE" operated by States Marine Lines. Is an U.S.warbuilt C4-S-B5?. Got an Picture from member Tugboatpainter from these vessel. Have searched ABS, LSR my archive (mostly official U.S.Marad and Commission Do***ents). Found Nothing. Maybe some one here can help.

regards

Frank


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Frank,

Think this is the ship you are looking for:-

'Old North State'
Built 1920 by New York S.B., Camden, N.J.
Passenger/cargo vessel, GRT = 10533, L = 153m, B = 19 m
Built for United States Mail Steam Ship Co.
1921 - to United States Line
1922 - renamed 'President Van Buren'
1924 - to Dollar Steam Ship Co.
1938 - to American President Line
1940 - renamed 'President Fillmore'
1944 - renamed 'Marigold' and converted to Hospital Ship
1946 - reverted to 'President Fillmore'
1948 - scrapped in Oakland.

Dennis.


----------



## delbrasil (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for your post. But I'm looking for a WWII built C4-S-B5 named OLD NORTH STATE. Picture is dated April 1965.


----------



## pcww (May 20, 2009)

*States Marine SS Steel Advocate*

Don't know anything about your vessel but I was an ordinary seaman aboard the SS Steel Advocate a States Marine vessel during the summer of 1968. If I remember correctly, she also was a C 4. Three holds forward and two aft. Pretty stout but we never really got into a blow. Had the "cruise" of a lifetime as a summer seaman.
Joined in San Diego, then to Oxnard, Oakland, Hong Kong, Da Nang, Long View Washington, throught the Panama Canal and I got off on Staten Island. We were carrying ammo, cokes and beer during the Viet Nam War. Came back in ballast and took lumber through to NYC. 
The only time in my life where I had more money than I could spend. Got six hours of overtime every day. Great shipmates. A lifetime experience.


----------



## pcww (May 20, 2009)

*Correction*

Vessel was a C 3. Operated by Ishmian lines which I think was also States Marine.


----------



## steamer659 (Mar 18, 2009)

Del- 

C4-S-B5 (Only 5 Built)

"Marine Arrow"- Later "Hossier State" States Marine Scrapped1971
"Marine Fiddler"- Stayed with MSTS/MSC until Lay Up Scrapped 1989
"Marine Flier"- Later "Keystone State" States Marine Scrapped 1971
"Marine Runner"- Later "Wovlerine State" States Marine Scrapped 1971
"Marine Star"- Ferry "Aquarama" Due for scrapping (I believe already)

Remeber that his class was built originally for Troopship / Hospital Ship

Hope this Helps


----------



## steamer659 (Mar 18, 2009)

steamer659 said:


> Del-
> 
> C4-S-B5 (Only 5 Built)
> 
> ...


----------



## steamer659 (Mar 18, 2009)

Del-

Also there was a "North Star State" ex Mormacmail C3-S-A5...


----------



## delbrasil (May 14, 2009)

It was definitively a C4 and the name plate at the bridge shows clearly the name OLD NORTH STATE


----------



## kenfoster (Apr 10, 2008)

hello delbrasil. if you go to www.usmm.org you willfind the info you require. alsolook up sunshipbuilding. hope this helps ken foster


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Try the Steamship Historical Society
http://www.sshsa.org/


----------



## sfshaw (Dec 22, 2015)

*"Old North State" ship, Wilmington NC pre-1959*

Frank,

Found your old thread on here - attached is a picture I just came across in some family archives. I believe it is the ship you describe? I have also ruled out the 1920 ship of the same name (later the USAHS Marigold).

Stephen


----------

